# onesies?



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Butterscotch just came back from being spayed yesterday and shes hating her cone I've heard a lot about puppy onesies and have decided to wait two days for the healing to start and then get a onesie. But I have a few questions: way can't she ripe through the onesie and get to her stiches? and how will she be able to pee and poop without the onesie getting ruined?uke: thanks for all the help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I've only had Males all the females and Misty is the first female in a very long time (almost 30 yrs..yikes!!) and the breeder had her for her spay. I just wanted to say I am so happy to here Butterscotch is home.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

The onesie worked perfectly for us. (never would have thought of it without the forum!!) Luci did not even try to chew through it and I just unsnapped it and rolled it up enough to uncover her tail end when she went out to go. You might want to attend the event just to make sure she doesn't stop to gnaw on the way.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a male, but will chime in here anyway. And someone will correct me if my information needs it, I'm sure.  I am fairly sure the moms/dads with females use the onesies the same way. Put it on the dog backwards, I guess you'd say, so that the front of the onesie is on the dogs back and the onesie back is on her front. You then pull up the crotch flap upward between her hind legs and snap it around her tail, leaving the middle snap open for the tail to fit through. I remember reading in other threads where several people just undid the snaps and rolled the onesie forward toward the head when it was potty time. Augie had his neuter done in February where it is quite wet here and leaving the onesie on, even rolled up, resulted in a dripping wet onesie, so we would just remove it when it was time to take him out to potty. If Butterscotch is pee pad trained and just goes potty on the pad when it is time to go, I suppose having a onesie on could be problematic. Augie was really going after his stitches, but with the onesie on he left them alone. He did manage to poop in it once - not a pretty site and quite a mess to clean as we were not supposed to give a bath for 10 days and he is in full coat and was older when his neuter was done. Be sure you measure her length from base of head to end of her body and get a onesie long enough. If I recall, it seemed that we needed a larger size than I originally thought I would need.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks for the info! butters is pee pee pad trained? will it work with the pee pads?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Frankly, I don't know. Hopefully, someone with experience with that will answer your question. Augie goes potty outside on a leash, so we would just remove the onesie before we took him out. When he was paper trained and then UgoDog tray trained, he would just run to that and go when he had to go. If she goes on somewhat of a schedule or even if she doesn't go on a schedule, I suppose you would just have to watch her when she heads for her pee pads and unsnap it and move it out of the way before she goes??


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

When Ruby was spayed we used a onesie and she didn't bother the stitches at all when she had it on. To go to the bathroom, I pulled the onesie back and buckled it over her shoulder rather. I didn't do that the first time and it came unrolled when she was wandering around in the grass and got peed on. But we took her outside to potty so we just made sure it was pulled back whenever she went out. I'm not sure about pee pads - I guess just watching closely?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I used a onesie on Rosie for about two days, then discarded it. She didn't do anything but lick the stitches and the vet assured me that she couldn't pull them out. I just had the cat spayed and truthfully didn't even think about the stitches. No problems at all. I had never heard of covering them before I joined the forum. Many dogs over the years and nearly all were females or female cats. Never had a problem. I understand that some members of the forum must have had problems--thus the onsies. Maybe my vet takes smaller stitches? I really didn't even notice the stitches on the cat.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I kept the onesie on Milo for days (obviously not the same one) and just rolled it up several times when he had to go out. It worked like a charm and he healed perfectly.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Aw - Milo is so cute in his little outfit. Augie looked so small with his on - it squished all his BIG hair down. He wore one (different ones) for ten days, and when we took it off, he still was going after the incision area, licking it like crazy and making it sort of red. It was the area of the undescended testicle and it must have been in a bothersome place or itched like crazy.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I used onesies for several days with Lilly. Without the onesie, she wouldn't leave her stitches alone. She too is pad trained so it was hard to catch her ontime to roll up the onesie. She had several accidents but I just changed the onesie to a clean one, just like a baby. The first one I bought was way too small so dh went out and found the right size. I have to admit, I got kind of attached to how cute she was in the onesies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww..those onesie pictures are darling!! 

I just dreaded the mats that awaited me when I took it off....eek!

Kara


----------

